# المنتديات الخاصة > مواهب الطلاب >  رسالة حب ساحرة: من جون كيتس إلى فاني براون

## نور عبدالرحمن

رسالة حب لحبيبتي رسائل حب طويله رسالة حب الى زوجتي رسالة حب لحبيبتي البعيدة رساله الى حبيبتي احبك رساله الى حبيبتي شوق رسالة حب طويلة لحبيبتي رسائل عشق لحبيبتي
رسائل عشق لحبيبتي



بعد سنة بالضبط من تمجيد جون كيتس (31 أكتوبر/ 1795م – 23 فبراير/1821 م) لمُتع الأعزب وقع في الحب . وبحسب المعايير المتعارف عليها للجمال لم تكن فاني براون جميلة, لكنها كانت فاتنة بسعة معرفتها وعينيها شديدتا الزّرقة وابتسامتها المبهجة. فوجد جون كيتس نفسه متّقداً بالجنون الحاد المؤقت بأن الولع يوجع قلب المرء, منهمكاً بأفكاره عن حبيبته وغير قادر تماما على تجسيد فكرته الأسطورية الحالية التي أسسها قبل عامين “القدرة السلبية “– القدرة على الارتياح للمجهول وعدم فرض النتائج بناء على عدم يقين . رساله الى حبيبتي احبك 




كم هو مقدار الخيبة العظيمة لقلب يتوق إلى وعود حب أبدي و لا يريد شيئاً أقل من الخلود؟


وفي أحد رسالة له إلى فاني, عثر عليها بين روائع رسائله المختارة, استعرض كيتس هذه المشاعر الإنسانية المشتركة بعاطفة عذبة مؤثرة وفريدة : رسالة حب لحبيبتي البعيدة 


“فتاتي العزيزة,
أقوم في هذه اللحظة بنسخ بعض الأشعار, ولا أستطيع المضي قدماً مع المحتوى بأي شكل من الأشكال. يجب ان أكتب لكِ سطراً أو سطرين لأرى هل أستطيع إبعادك عن عقلي لفترة قصيرة جداً.


يا للعجب! لا أستطيع التفكير في شيء آخر– لقد مضي الوقت الذي كنت أملك فيه القوة لأنصحك و أحذرك من صباح غير واعد في حياتي– حبّي جعلني أنانياً.




لا أستطيع ان أعيش بدونك, إنني كثير النسيان لكل ما حولي إلّا رؤيتكِ مرّة أخرى, يبدو وكأن حياتي تتوقف هناك ولا أستطيع إن أرى أبعد من ذلك. لقد استحوذتي عليّ. لدي إحساس في هذه اللحظة أني أتلاشى وبأني سأكون تعيساً للغاية بدون أمل رؤيتك. إني خائف من إبعاد نفسي بعيداً عنكِ. فاني حلوتي, ألن يتغير قبلك أبداً؟ حبيبتي, هل سيتغير ؟ ليس لديّ حد لحبي – وصلتني للتو مذكرتك – لا أستطيع أن أكون أسعد وأنا بعيد عنكِ – إنها أغنى من سفينة الؤلؤ الكبيرة. 


لا تهّدينني حتى ولو على سبيل المزاح. في السابق كنتُ أندهش من رجال يمكن ان يموتوا شهداء من أجل الدين وأرتعد من ذلك, أما الآن فلا. من الممكن أن أكون شهيد دين – والحبّ ديني – وأموت من أجله – أموت من أجلكِ. الحب عقيدتي وأنتِ عقيدته الوحيدة – لقد فتنتني بقوة لا أستطيع مقاومتها, كنتُ أستطيع المقاومة سابقاً إلى أن رأيتكِ, وحتى بعد رؤيتك كنتُ في الغالب أحاول جاهداً “أن أعارض بالمنطق أسباب حبّي” ولا يمكنني فعل ذلك بعد الآن, لأن الألم سيصبح عظيماً, إنّ حبّي أناني . لا أستطيع ان أتنفس بدونكِ.


المخلص لكِ للأبد:
جون كيتس “


ظلّ فاني وكيتس مخطوبين حبيبين إلى الموت التراجيدي السابق لأوانه لجون كيتس في الرابعة والعشرين من عمره مريضاً بمرض السل. و تعتبر هذه السنوات الثلاث من خطوبة كيتس الأكثر غزارة وإنتاجاً للشعر في حياته. رسالة حب لحبيبتي   
رسائل عشق لحبيبتي

رسالة حب لحبيبتي رسائل حب طويله رسالة حب الى زوجتي رسالة حب لحبيبتي البعيدة رساله الى حبيبتي احبك رساله الى حبيبتي شوق رسالة حب طويلة لحبيبتي رسائل عشق لحبيبتي

----------

